# Once-Fired Hornady 6.5 PRC Brass



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Picked up 86 pieces of once-fired Hornady 6.5 PRC brass. Looking to get $60,000 from them, but I'll settle for $30/obo.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Narient said:


> Picked up 86 pieces of once-fired Hornady 6.5 PRC brass. Looking to get *$60,000* from them, but I'll settle for $30/obo.


Wow! Lol

I'm glad you'll settle. But being in business, I feel that it may be wise to teach you about the art of negotiation. Jk


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanted to have a wide spectrum to work with. I'm hoping somebody offers me $60K, but if my only offer is for $30, I won't turn that down either.


----------



## b robb (Jul 10, 2019)

Still accepting offers on these?


----------



## simmons_house (Jan 15, 2021)

I will give you $60.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

simmons_house said:


> I will give you $60.


Two years too late bud


----------



## dutton41045 (Nov 17, 2021)

Narient said:


> Picked up 86 pieces of once-fired Hornady 6.5 PRC brass. Looking to get $60,000 from them, but I'll settle for $30/obo.


If still available I’ll take them


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

dutton41045 said:


> If still available I’ll take them


----------

